# An Homage To Bob Lee Archery



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

A bowhunting friend of mine asked me to make him a slingshot. He is a big fan of Bob Lee bows. For those who know about Bob Lee bows, they have a very distinctive look. Solid black with white accents. Simple yet striking. He asked that I make a slingshot to match his bow and here is what he got.

The core is made from the Axiom FlipKung. The bold layer of white is bone colored paper micarta and the black is double black linen micarta. There is a .030" spacer of white G10 between the frame and palm. I do believe he will like it and I really don't want to give it to him...but how many slingshots does one man really need?


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Beautiful ,that,s all i can say.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Your friend can be lucky, what a fantastic slingshot, stunning


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Out of this world!!!!!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Beautiful work...maybe friend go missing!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Not a term I bust out with often, but... Dude, that's ****in" ballin'!


----------



## Brewguy (Nov 9, 2012)

That's like looking at a sculpture! Beautiful work.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

very nice, that is the slingshot you have in your tuxedo back pocket


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

It is hard to let go with the effort and then it is like a baby is born when finished, and you will love it no matter how ugly. But in this case, the baby is beautiful!!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Amazing work Nathan .. the black micarta looks slick.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

One very nice looking slingshot.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice indeed. I have always wanted a bob lee bow. But I am too poor.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Very nice indeed. I have always wanted a bob lee bow. But I am too poor.


Bob Lee bows are way overpriced. There are far superior bows out there for far less money. They do have quite the eye appeal though.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Real nice Nathan. In answer to your question..."but how many slingshots does one man really need?" I say... ALL OF THEM...


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Beyond beautiful.


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

Stuner wow what a ss would look good with my growing collection of sling shots


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

That realy is a bonnie slinger

Cheers
AL


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Superb work and this micarta thing has really peaked my interest. Paper! Who'd have thunk.

Love yer work mate. It really sets the bar.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Very elegant


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Beautiful piece Nathan.


----------

